# sera posible un Amplificador con unidad cd de un pc



## asrelial (Jun 26, 2010)

Pues resulta que he estado pensando que amplificador de audio hacerme y pense si sera posible hacer uno con una unidad de cd de una pc para que reprodusca mp3 y lleve la señal al amplificador.
sera posible?
alguno lo ha visto o mejor aun lo ha echo?


----------



## Vlay (Jun 26, 2010)

mmmmm no creo que se pueda ya que para que reproduzca mp3 una lectora de cds de pc necesita un sistema logico que "sepa" como manejarla, o sea, pensa que en una PC la lectora se conecta al motherboard. el sistema operativo reconoce la placa madre y todos los dispositivos conectados a ella (incluyendo la lectora de cds) para que funcionen necesita los drivers, y eso no es todo, sino que ademas necesita un software que sea capaz de decodificar los archivos mp3 para que puedan ser reconocidos, es sierto que por ejemplo en un DVD eso se hace, pero es casi igual que en la pc, tiene un software capaz de reproducir mp3 que se aloja en la memoria.. etc... en fin.. no digo que no sea posible, pero se me hace muy dificil de que llegues a hacerlo, Talvez alguien me sorprenda, no lo se... yo tambien observo atento jajajajajaja...  

Lo que si se que podes hacer sin nada mas que la lectora de cds y un amplificador es reproducir cds de audio (no mp3)

disculpa mi pesimismo jajajajajaja


----------



## asrelial (Jun 27, 2010)

si tienes razon, pero aun asi uno nunca sabe quien te sorprenda con el proyecto, aun asi gracias


----------



## Vlay (Jun 27, 2010)

ok, entonces, magos de la electronica, los esperamos aqui


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 27, 2010)

existe un tema en donde lo hacen con un pic, y hasta pantalla tiene, busquenle y lo encontraran, es buen proyecto


----------



## eLBARDOS (Jun 27, 2010)

antiguamente se usaba o no se si sigan produciendo lectoras con salida de audio yo tengo ahi pongo mis discos y lo uso como auxiliar no lo he probrado con mp3 pero si funciona te digo y te comento tendras que verlo 

saludos!


----------



## asrelial (Jun 29, 2010)

si, un amigo me comento de lo mismo pero son de las pc viejas y yo nunca mas las volvi a ver.


----------



## Vlay (Jun 29, 2010)

si, lo se, yo tengo una, pero es del tipo PATA (viejas) y tenes 2 opciones una es si conectar al amplificador la salida para auricular y regular el soniado a gusto con los controles del frente de la lectora (si los tiene) y la otra opcion es conectar al amplificador la salida de audio (no regulable) que se encuentra en la parte posterior de la misma... es la que utilizan para conectarla a la placa de sonido para asi poder reproducir audio sin necesidad de un software, solo audio "analogico" ...pero es sierto, tampoco e visto dichas salidas de audio en las modernas SATA. 
Tambien cabe aclarar que de este modo solo funciona con CDs de audio y no con "datos" (mp3)


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 30, 2010)

no se si lo notaron pero el proyecto que mencione puede manejar mp3 y cd con cualquier unidad optica de pc del tipo IDE, con pantalla y controles externos, buscare el tema y coloco el link

edito: lo encontre, leanse este tema:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/controlar-lector-cd-rom-lcd-control-remoto-17347/  y hasta control remoto


----------



## Vlay (Jun 30, 2010)

muy bueno!!! esto ya escapa a mis conocimientos... g g g g cuando consiga una lectora talvez lo intento, aunque veo dificil la posibilidad de conseguir los materiales, pero no parece tan complicado el circuito.. graxias por la infooo....


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 30, 2010)

pues en ese tema dan hasta el programa para el pic y que salga funcionando de una


----------



## asrelial (Jul 6, 2010)

esta excelente pero al igual que Vlay no tengo la suficiente experiencia para ariesgarme a hacerlo pero no se ve tan dificil, pero no esta mal echarle una ojodea, depronto me inspiro 

gracias por sus comentarios!!!


----------

